# Bottom Plow adjusting ??????????



## Model70 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a double bottom or turning plow.   I have some problems getting the back or second plow to bite in.  I was wondering if any of you have used one of these and what the "trick" is to get it work.  

Also the hitch points are offset, one lower than the other.  Any help would be apppreciated.  I can get it to work,  but seems to be much harder than it should be......


----------



## Gadget (Jun 1, 2005)

We tried out a single turn plow, the double was too much for the Kubota 3130 that we were using. Even the single plow would bog down the tractor if you try to dig too deep. We have heavy clay in spots though.


We ended up not using it...........went back to using the spring tooth to break the ground and disk harrow to prep the soil and cover the big seed. We have 3 layers of chain link fence attached to the disk harrow to smooth and firm the seed bed in one motion. We roll the chain up and set on top of the disk frame when not in use.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 1, 2005)

Have you tried adjusting your top link to level the plow up.  Sounds as if the angle is off.  The offset hitch pins??  Probably for one tire to be in the furrow.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 1, 2005)

Adjusting a bottom plow is more art than science.  If the rear moldboard isn't taking the ground, there are several things you can do.  (1) raise the adjustment on the right-hand lift arm.  This raises the front moldboard out of the ground, but it also changes the angle at which both plows take the dirt.  (2)lower the rear of the plow by lengthening the center, or top link.  This lowers the rear plow, but again, changes the angle at which the moldboard(s) take the ground.  (3)Drive around until you see an old farmhouse with an 8N, 9N, or 600 Ford parked out back, and go beg the old guy to come help you adjust your plow.  Even better if the tractor is a MF-135.  

If the tractor doesn't have draft control, trade the moldboard plow in for a good disc harrow or spring tooth cultivator.  The reason Gadget's tractor won't succesfully pull a bottom plow isn't because it doesn't have enough power.  It doesn't have draft control.  9N Fords had about 23 horsepower, if I remember correctly, and would pull two 14" bottoms like a top.

The new compact utility tractors are pretty, well engineered, and fairly cheap per horsepower, but they are not very good for farming, because they don't have draft control on the hydraulics.  Harry Ferguson patented Draft Control in 1926, and revolutionized farming.  Why the manufacturers don't include it on the new CUT's is beyond me.  I would buy one in a New York minute if they had draft control.  I just don't want a tractor I can't plow with.  I'll stick to my 600 Ford and MF-135.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 1, 2005)

Good post. I didn't even know about draft control. We have a new John Deere too and it doesn't have it either. didn't know it made that much of a difference with a Mold board plow.

Maybe that's why when we tried em, we didn't like em.


----------



## Model70 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

My tractor is a Kubota 3410,  It pulls the plow well,  just have to keep your hand on the lift 'cause it will hit a soft spot and sink to China. I guess that is what the draft control will do...

 I used it to do the Dove fields and after adjusting the the center link, it worked great.  But you are correct it is an art, I guess after changing implements, I changed more than I thought I did..

Thanks for the response...


----------



## CAL (Jun 1, 2005)

The whole idea of a mold board plow is to bury litter.It has been proven that deep tillage is the key to yeild increase.Multiple passes with a chisel plow getting deeper each pass and finally breaking up the hard pan will give really good results.Good luck with your project.


----------



## Timberman (Jun 1, 2005)

Talk about an explanation! I'd venture somebodies used one.  

 I don't have a moldboard, I had a 2 disc turn plow with round discs. It'd take uncut fescue pasture and make it disappear. Until one day I was starting a field and on the second pass close to the edge it grabbed a big sweetgum root and broke the cast frame behind the first plow. SO now it's a one disc turn plow, and almost useless.

I think Cal explained a while back about the offset hitches. Something about making the plow stay level with one side of the tractor higher on uncut land and the other in the furrow...


----------



## CAL (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Timberman,
I have one of those 2 disc plows.mine is made by Taylorway and is probably old as I am.Needs some new disc and it will go.It was the top of the line in it's day and would do exactly as you posted.Thought this one was the only one in the world!


----------

